# Fattie Morning



## Paymaster (Aug 7, 2015)

I did these today for some friends.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2015)

Gorgeous!  Gotta make me a fattie.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks fantastic, paymaster!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2015)

Shrek got me a Char-Griller, got it put together last night.  I see fatties in my future!

Looks fantastic PayMaster~


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2015)

Good stuff, Paymaster!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 9, 2015)

I really appreciate good food porn like this Paymaster.

I can't handle all that salt, but at least I can enjoy vicariously.

I'm back up to those gorgeous pictures to drool.  Maybe I could even make a screen saver.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 9, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I really appreciate good food porn like this Paymaster.
> 
> I can't handle all that salt, but at least I can enjoy vicariously.
> 
> I'm back up to those gorgeous pictures to drool.  Maybe I could even make a screen saver.



There are reduced sodium products out there that you could used to build fatties. I have done so for several folks.

Thanks for the kind comments y'all.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 9, 2015)

Logged in so I could say.....Excellent job!!! Beautiful!!! Very appetizing!!!!


----------

